# Any incentives to go to apprentice school?



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Our shop does not cover any education expenses.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Jan 13, 2010)

Cow said:


> Our shop does not cover any education expenses.


How big are you guys?


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Between our two shops, probably 20-25 j-men and apprentices total.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Non Union...

We pay for the tuition and the books, but if the have a failing grade.... then the pay for the school goes away.... 

In reality we have to pay it for the year in advance, so that next year would be a no go if they didn't have excellent grades. There really is no reason to fail, the schools are not super difficult...


----------



## carryyourbooks (Jan 13, 2010)

Switched said:


> Non Union...
> 
> We pay for the tuition and the books, but if the have a failing grade.... then the pay for the school goes away....
> 
> In reality we have to pay it for the year in advance, so that next year would be a no go if they didn't have excellent grades. There really is no reason to fail, the schools are not super difficult...


Do you have a lot of guys who take advantage of your generosity? I'm a small shop. Tuition for a non-union student is $750 per semester.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

As for journeyman specialty training, most of the shops I worked for paid for it all.

The last company I worked for sent me to several states for various control and OEM service classes, in addition to on line college classes.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

carryyourbooks said:


> Do you have a lot of guys who take advantage of your generosity? I'm a small shop. Tuition for a non-union student is $750 per semester.


Only 2 apprentices.... Yes, they take advantage of it because we require the to go to school as does the state as part of their program.

I know a lot of companies that do cheap online training here (it is allowed by the state if they are an approved school), however... Like all things you get what you pay for. 

If I want the best Non-Union education I can get for my guys so that I have the best educated people I can have, then I will pay for it. It all comes back in the end. 

This is new to us though, so maybe they skip out in the 3rd to 4th year and we wasted money..... That is all part of business risk I guess....


----------



## CurtisStewart (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm non union, I paid for all my tuition and textbooks. I'm pretty sure all the IBEW guys that were in my class received their books for free from the hall.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Jan 13, 2010)

CurtisStewart said:


> I'm non union, I paid for all my tuition and textbooks. I'm pretty sure all the IBEW guys that were in my class received their books for free from the hall.


On the contrary. We paid for books, tuition was free. About $500 per semester back in my day.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

For us, a first year has to buy a lap top from the JATC and books. First year I think is the costliest. The cost of the books are reimbursed if the apprentice finishes the school year with a 92 or above grade average. 

When I worked non union, my first boss didn't offer anything. My second boss would reimburse for any schooling or coarse you wanted to take, as long as you passed. In the three years I was there, I don't remember anyone taking him up on his offer. Keep in mind NJ doesn't require any apprenticeship, and most his guys were 40 and older. I don't remember if it applied to code updates or not, and continuing education for the license was not required.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

The first shop I worked for was a merit shop, the foremen spoke English and translated to his crew.
I spoke English and didn't have all of the wonderful experience the Cuban guys did as most of them had been in the trade for 3 to 5 years so, two of us gringos from the shop went to ABC school and the newly non-Union shop paid for all of it.
It was pretty much a one room school for first through fourth year, and half the class would leave at break. Very little structure, open book tests. The whole program existed to maintain apprentice status for people on PW jobs.
Some guys would stay 4th year as many years as they could as not to get terminated from their shop.

I finished 3rd year there and had applied to the JATC and...got in. My pay went from $7.14 to $10.40 over night. .
I was able to "CLEP" first year only due to having an AEA certificate from a military A school. Yup, Millington,Tn. 
School was two nights a week, 7pm until 10:15pm, like clockwork. Lab was one additional night a week and testing was on another night. You could end up going 4 nights a week.
It was run like boot camp. No excuses, no absences, no tardiness. Ever. or you were making it up working on a Saturday cleaning the parking lot, painting or whatever nice volenteer work they had for you.
It wasn't easy to pass as the 3years in ABC school was nothing like the JATC program.
I'm glad I had that experience. Apprentices today go to school during the day and get paid for it.
They bank an hour every 8hour work day and on the 10th day, every two weeks, they get a day off to go to school.


----------



## Bhenness (Aug 31, 2017)

I would say that is the least of your concerns. Do your best. Pass the class and be the best electrician out there. That's what I'm doing. If my boss pays for my classes, that's great! If not, i owe him nothing. Makes it easier if a better opportunity comes along. I'm doing this to better myself. A cheap boss won't be my excuse for not trying as hard.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

carryyourbooks said:


> Do you have a lot of guys who take advantage of your generosity? I'm a small shop. Tuition for a non-union student is $750 per semester.


I have done this. I have made them promise to stay at least 3 to 5 years.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Bhenness said:


> Pass the class and be the best electrician out there.


Good luck with that. I am easily the 1st, then hax, after that maybe Brian John or Jreaf.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> Good luck with that. I am easily the 1st, then hax, after that maybe Brian John or Jreaf.


Good for you guys... I have no problem playing cleanup.... (Wait.... depends....)..


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> good luck with that. Manchgestersparky is easily the 1st, then hax, after that maybe brian john or jreaf.


fify


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

carryyourbooks said:


> Do you have a lot of guys who take advantage of your generosity? I'm a small shop. Tuition for a non-union student is $750 per semester.


Reimburse them at the end of the semester or year? It works out to about $30/week. Who is your competition for help? Set up an account so that they get a lump sum after four years? Pay a dollar less per hour & explain to them it is on them to pay for school?


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Also, look at union shops. Their benefits should convert to a dollar amount. Offer a higher base pay with fewer or no benefits if possible.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Some companies pay for the whole thing, including your wage while at school. I was never in that group, which was why I worked to get done school as soon as I could to get back to work..


----------

